# am I an INTP or INFP or just insane to the point where I argue with myself?



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

Let me know your conclusion... :happy:


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

You totally come off as an F, in my opinion at least. 

But then again, that's not a scientifically-based judgment, though I suppose it's based partially on empirical evidence.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

as usual uncertainty about my personality type seem plague my mind recently again. Especially when it comes to whether I am objective or not and value systems. I have looked up objective and have been told many times what it means but I have no idea if most of my decisions or actions are considered objective or other. 

Values I am completely not really sure of. I have a hard time with the whole family values thing politicians keep talking about. It could be possible I have a value system but not very aware of it. 

I could be just afraid that I have been lying to people and myself about who I am. I usually regret giving info to others and I find out later how obviously wrong it was and how incompetent of a human being I am and feel that I am 90% of the time.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Bumping out of curiosity. Boredom and second(more like 30th) guessing myself also.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/106386-joethebulls-questionnaire-answers.html

Decided to add the questionnaire thread to this thread. Been debating over the past couple of days on whether my fi or ti and ni or ne is stronger. 

I sometimes think I am only projecting what I think I should be like instead of who I am since I sometimes don't want to be me. INTPs are often viewed as intelligent and creative which are things I wish I was but feel I lack sometimes extremely. More so when depressed. Test are somewhat unreliable since I can easily manipulate them to what I want even though I try not to allow such manipulation. But I sometimes feel my focus on lacking the manipulation in fact sometimes causes manipulation inadvertently allowing confusion about the results.

I have thought about doing a video since some people I have noticed mentioned body language and face expressing some factors of a persons personality. Since I am unsure of how I look to people whether I express things with my face or not or how forced my smiling is(I think it is kind of forced) looking or naturally. But I do have a video on that one thread. 

Guess I'll just add that here to make things easier. 



mind you this video is from 2 years ago. 

Feel free to bash my existence and constant questioning of myself. I would add my favorite ninja turtle but that I am not even sure of that anymore. I am dealing with an ongoing existential crisis it seems.


----------

